# dextrose and candida (stomach fungul overgrowth)



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

As some know i have recently been battling stomach fungul infection/candida/yeast overgrowth, now then the thing is I am left with a big bag of dextrose for PWO when i go back to the gym, this is however simple sugar and sugar feeds this infection and could bring it back or aggrevate it even more if its not gone.

Do you think it would be safe or should i switch to an alternate PWO shake such as some kind of starch or waxy maize product?


----------

